# JDOM-Kein indent beim XMLOutputter



## SaschaLR (4. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute mal JDOM runtergeladen und ein paar Beispiele ausprobiert. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass dem XMLOutputter einige Methoden fehlen, u.a.a auch indent usw... wurde das irgendwie geändert? Oder hab ich da nen Fehler gemacht?

Danke,
Sascha


----------



## Roar (4. Sep 2005)

xmlOutputter.setFormat(Format.getPrettyFormat()); ?


----------



## SaschaLR (4. Sep 2005)

Super, Danke!

Das ist genau das Ergebnis was ich wollte. Wo gibts dazu mehr zu finden?

Danke nochmals


----------



## Roar (4. Sep 2005)

hier: http://jdom.org/docs/apidocs/org/jdom/output/Format.html


----------



## SaschaLR (5. Sep 2005)

Oki, vielen Dank!


----------

